# Need to know what to order here...



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
I need to order stuff for my '68 GTO Convertible, but I have no idea what this is called in English:









The protection here for the sheet metal fold - I thought every body shop has this on stock, but that is obviously wrong. How is this called?

Same car, other side - is this the same spare part?









I was trying to ask this to a vendor...but...no reply :-(

TIA!


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

It is called Windlace page 42 in the Ames catalog or maybe page 80 side lace


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

The first one is then probably the 'Headliner side windlace' A343Y, the latter seems to be the 'Door jamb windlace' A147K.

And one more: These protections for the door look somewhat original - does anyone know where these are available?










Thanks!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DT-Fan,

Your first picture shows the left / drivers-side kick panel. The plastic housing extension should cover the metal edge and run up to meet with the A-arm pillar cover. Here’s a picture of the complete kick panel. 








As goat671 stated, the rear trim is called the wind lace. Here is a picture of original 68 convertible wind lace.








You will not have headliner wind lace for your / a convertible.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DT-Fan,

With regard to the door edge guards, to my knowledge they are not reproduced. NOS edge guards come up on eBay every so often but they are not cheap.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you @GTOTIGR - so it looks the kick side panel is broken :-(


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

correct the drivers kick panel top is broken ...
too bad they didnt fill the bullet hole in the jamb there b4 paint...

good pics TIGR !!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Although they look similar not all kick panels are the same for the different Buick, Olds, Chevy, Pontiac A body cars

There are different versions of the kick panel. 
68, 69-72 four door sedans; single vent pull knob
69-72 hardtops; two vent pull knobs. This is what the various vendors are selling for 68
68-72 A/C; no vent pull knobs
The Buick and Olds versions may have carpeting applied

If you want like factory then find a used one on Ebay and paint it. Shipping costs are very high since this is a large item.
If you want something just to cover the edge, look at a home improvement or hardware store for an edge binding or something similar to use in addition to your original kick panels.


----------

